# Metal Madness!!!



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi guys, I've just changed the tunes in the changer. I've gone for Life of agony, Obituary, Bruce Dickinson, At the gates, Deicide and Fear Factory. Are there any other fellow metal nutters on here? What are your tunes du jour? Some stuff needs to be dark room full attention, other stuff goes with driving perfectly.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey there President! I am a fellow Metal Head, though i do like many other styles of music.

Having a drum kit, love the Technical Death metal style, Martyr (Canadian bunch) Sikth, Death live in L.A. gracing the car CD player at the moment :devil:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Metal ftw 
I'm a big Maiden fan. Got all of their albums and seen them a few times. Also in to Metallica, Megadeth, Priest, Sabbath quite like Iced Earth, Killswitch Engage and also Dragonforce!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Iced Earth? Dont they have Richard Christy on drums? or did anyway, that guy is an elemental force of rhythm smithing!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

James Bagguley said:


> Iced Earth? Dont they have Richard Christy on drums? or did anyway, that guy is an elemental force of rhythm smithing!


Yep. They've had loads of members.
Not heard much of the newer stuff, I like the Matt Barlow vocals stuff.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Metal bands do like their line-up changes eh?! 
Maybe the technical ability of the players brings out the primadonna's!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

James Bagguley said:


> Metal bands do like their line-up changes eh?!
> Maybe the technical ability of the players brings out the primadonna's!


The big girls!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

PugIain said:


> The big girls!


:lol: its understandable i suppose, if a musician is among the pinnacles of their art form and feel their ability stifled in some way.

Never my problem mind, i was just plain crap, failed a couple of tryouts for local outfits! 

Cant kill the metal though! :wave: :devil:


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

You may wanna give ''Dissection'' a listen mate. Try also with Gojira and Pantera. There are quite a few bands I've got loaded on my flash memory that are not specifically ''metal'' but sound quite powerful as well. Snot (funk metal), Karnivool, The Black Dahlia Murder (only the first album, the rest is meeh), Helmet... If I can think of any others I'll let you know. You could give a good listen to my band as well


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah man! Into a few of those groups already, but it just seems to be Death, Martyr, and Sikth for me these days, pure technical bliss!

What are your groups influences?


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

James Bagguley said:


> Yeah man! Into a few of those groups already, but it just seems to be Death, Martyr, and Sikth for me these days, pure technical bliss!
> 
> What are your groups influences?


You must be on a technical period 

Influences? I would say Helmet, Deftones, Silverchair (first period albums of the band, the remaining albums suck), Chevelle, Fear Factory, Alice In Chains, etc. I play drums for the band 

Now, knowing what you're currently listening to, our music may be too soft for your taste:tumbleweed:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

If you like Iced Earth, check out ' The glorious burden ' with Tim ' Ripper ' Owens on vocals. He was the guy who replaced Halford before he came back to priest. Also check out Owens own band Beyond Fear.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice one guys! Mr Swirl, you are going to hate me, but i quite like the growly vocal style  
Though saying that, Control Denied are basically Death with clean vocals, and they rocked :thumb:



> I play drums for the band


 He He! thats what i do too, but badly, had some quick feet back in the day though


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

James Bagguley said:


> Nice one guys! Mr Swirl, you are going to hate me, but i quite like the growly vocal style
> Though saying that, Control Denied are basically Death with clean vocals, and they rocked :thumb:
> 
> He He! thats what i do too, but badly, had some quick feet back in the day though


OOh I know that feel... We all start air drumming like we've got a double pedal and we're fast when we get it but once that frenzy wears off we just lose all strength on legs (unless we get on a death-math-grind core kinda band :lol: )


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Junkers_GTi said:


> unless we get on a death-math-grind core kinda band :lol:


In my head i am when i jam! :lol: Only played a few times in the last couple of years though 

Check out this Martyr track though, i definitely aspire to this kind of style!





And for the President, a slice of Control Denied:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

James, I'm quite partial to gruff vocals myself mate. Halford, Burton C bell, Anselmo, and Dickinson are my favourite vocalists. Of the ones I can narrow down anyway. More range than grunts, but It's the style I love. Every now and then some old school Cannibal Corpse Chris Barnes era stuff will go on. Quite often, I'll have Classic F.M on in the car. I admire music with feeling and soul, not to mention hurt, anger and sadness. Anything where I can imagine what they must have been thinking or going through when they wrote the song.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey there bud! I think you sum it up very well, versatility is great thing in a vocalist.
Loved Pantera and FF from the outset, can remember being blown away by their music when i first heard them. 
Have to respect Maiden also, without them, many other bands would probably never have been inspired to do what they do!

Can also empathise with what drives your musical tastes in general, examples in many genres can stir the soul and raise the back of the neck hairs for me too 
Cool thread by the way, im off to chuck some stars on it! :thumb:


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

James Bagguley said:


> In my head i am when i jam! :lol: Only played a few times in the last couple of years though
> 
> Check out this Martyr track though, i definitely aspire to this kind of style!
> 
> ...


That's pretty damn good James, I heard many Portnoy-esque things on that song, neat drummer!

What's your setup mate? There was a thread about musical gear here somewhere, I uploaded a pic of my drumset.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Some pretty badass moves on the kit there, the Martyr guy is Patrice Hamelin i believe, and Richard Christy on the throne for Control Denied.

Will have to look again, and keep an eye out for your kit :thumb:
I have a ruined Pearl Export 5 piece, with a double pedal and a million cymbals!

The bright work is ruined as it has always lived in damp conditions, proudest of my 20" china cymbal which is ancient, and belonged to some jazz player or other.
Sorted out a closed hat for double bass work for under £20, it has screws from a lawn mower and a toilet seat to hold it on, so you get the idea :lol:

EDIT: I see your kit, very nice! Some cool accenting pieces piggybacked on there, left handed player? Im left handed, but "play" right handed, weird eh?!


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

Hey James glad you liked it! Indeed, I'm a lefty. Your case is rather strange, a good friend of mine plays that way too and he's left handed as well. I do play guitar right handed tho. I'm not even using the majority of the stuff you've seen in the pics. For live gigs I'm just using hats, 18'' crash, 21'' ride and 12'' mini china.
Probably you noticed that my kit is a Pearl Forum series, sounds good but not Export good. I've had this kit for 10 years and wanted to upgrade to a Mapex Saturn or sth but there was always something that came up instead (unexpected expenses, new car, etc).

20'' china you said? could it be a swish cymbal (as you mentioned it could've belonged to a jazz drummer)?

ps: btw, I found the vids from one of the last gigs with the band, check them out if you like, I'm doing backing vocals on both songs so go easy on criticism lol


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Smart man! I want to go and play now, maybe a bit early in the morning though!
I liked your tunes, kit sounds crisp, nice cymbals! like the china and the zil bell(?) 
Dont be embarrassed about the backing vocals, they add some real strength to the overall sound, not easy to do while playing either :thumb:

Thanks bud, we only have a couple of recordings and my copy is ruined 
Plus i had a broken hand, and to say im rubbish at time keeping anyway, its pretty bad!


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

Thanks man I do appreciate it! that china is a Zildjian 12'' oriental china trash (I really love that cymbal), and you said it right, the bell is a Zil Bell .

And come on it can't be as bad as you're saying, the kind of music you listen to is quite technical, you can't be bad at time keeping, I don't buy that


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

All show and no flow, thats me


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Metal...of course!!!

Dream Theater, Redemption, Rush, AC/DC, Opeth


----------



## Junkers_GTi (May 29, 2013)

James Bagguley said:


> All show and no flow, thats me


Still not buying it :wall:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Junkers_GTi said:


> Still not buying it :wall:


:lol:


----------

